# 2003 Camry water pump



## dct860 (Jul 12, 2008)

My water pump is no good and I need to know how to replace it.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

i havent worked on a 03 camry but just guessing its going to require removeing the timing belt to replace the water pump. the best advice i can give you is go to your local parts store and get a manual for your car to decide if you even want to attempt this repair. probley a pretty big job at hand.

Bud.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have never worked on a camry
all the ones i have done
remove the drive belt
remove the radiator shroud
remove the fan
remove the hoses
remove the pump


----------



## dct860 (Jul 12, 2008)

This year camry has a timing chain and the pump is ran by the drive belt it seems like its right there and an easy in and out, but I know thats too good to be true. Thanks for the replys so far


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Which engine?


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

in that case its probley like a half water pump, if so they are very simple to install. remove the drive belt take the pully off and take the bolts out. install in reverse order. make sure you clean the surface real good and try to keep all the trash out of the inside of the motor. also when useing silicone (gasket maker) a thin sheet is all you need. i have seen too many people make the mistake of useing too much and then you have it floating around inside of your motor and radiator.

Bud.


----------

